
What's Your Hobby? - rmason
https://feld.com/archives/2019/10/whats-your-hobby.htm
======
jdauriemma
I'm getting a 404 error

~~~
JohnFen
Me too, but this link works: [https://feld.com/archives/2019/10/whats-your-
hobby.html](https://feld.com/archives/2019/10/whats-your-hobby.html)

